# Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!



## cossie (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen:vik: ,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Matchrute.
Habe auch schon im Netz gegoogelt und bin auf die SHIMANO NEXAVE MATCH 420 FA gestoßen.
Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dieser Rute gemacht#c 
Kann man bei dieser Rute auch geflochtene Schnur einsetzen;+ 

Vielen Dank im voraus|rolleyes 
Gruß cossie


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

geflochtene und matche??

vll wären ein paar mehr angaben hilfreich!!

z.b. welche fischarten und welche gewässertypen du befischen willst|wavey:


----------



## plattform7 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Mehr Informationen wären in der Tat hilfreich, denn Geflochtene hat an einer Matchrute im Normalfall nichts zu suchen #d 

Die Shimano Matchruten sind sehr empfehlenswert, fische selbst eine Technium und bin äußerst zufrieden mit dem Stecken...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

jo von brownig und shimano würde ich immer was nehmen#6


----------



## Fr33 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Kenne die nexave match.... hatte sie laden öfters mal in der hand, und wollte sie mir danach doch nicht mehr kaufen....
ich fand die insich einfach zu wabbelig.....ist ja schön bei dünnen schnüren... aber irgendwo sind mal grenzen.....

was willst du denn maximal ausgeben ? Hast du schon ne Rolle in sicht ??

wo willste die fischen ? fischarten ? wie weit draussen usw...

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Wie wärs mit der Zebco Rhino Special Heavy match 3,90m?
Die hat nen Wurfgewicht von ca. 7-18 Gramm und ist nicht die teuerste.
Außerdem ist sie richtig schön leicht.


----------



## cossie (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hallo,

ich wollte damit eine Talsperre befischen, dieses liegt bei mir gleich um die Ecke. Diese Talsperre ist ca. 750 ha groß.
Das gewässer ist mäßig fließend (mal schnell mal langsam,je nach Jahreszeit) bis manchmal auch stehend!Die Tiefen dieses Gewässers sind recht unterschiedlich (durchschnitt 3-5m/aber auch Tiefen von bis zu 15/18m "vor der Staumauer")
Wollte mit dieser Rute, wenn möglich auch auf weitere Distanzen angeln (ca. 40/60m).
An Fischarten denke ich mal so, sollte vom Köderfisch bis hin über große Rotaugen bzw. Brassen die Rute alles mit machen.
Also so zu sagen sollte diese Rute auch einen plötzlich unerwarteten Biss eines größeren Fisches überleben.

Gruß Cossie


----------



## Rotauge (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Also brauchst du im Prinzip eine Matchrute mit der du schwere Waggler 50 - 60 m weit rausdonnern kannst. 

Preislich solltest du den Usern einen Tipp geben, das Spektrum ist doch recht groß. :m


----------



## Fr33 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

ich könnte dir eine rute empfehlen, die das auf jeden fall mitmacht ^^.... aber da ich leider dein budget immernoch nicht weiss, poste ich dir den link trotzdem mal.....

http://www.fischen-und-jagen.de/cat...=1348&osCsid=536b6d74d148b2b7f411569242bfe816

Ich selbe habe diese rute auch.... die WG stimmen nicht ganz.... ist bis 30gramm.... also ideal bei dem was du vorhast... eventuell ist für dich auch die 480cm Variante sinnvoll... wobei 420cm meist überall ausreichen. Diese Rurte ist was sehr Hochwertiges und wird von Profis sehr gern gefischt.... ich würde zuschlagen solange es die noch gibt.... der nachfolger kostet zwar mehr.. aber warum was super gutes verbessern wollen..... mit der bekommste auch noch nen 10pfund karpfen raus.... 

denke die ist im selben Preisrahmen wie die Nexave, jedoch um Längen besser !!!! Schreib mal was du meinst..... mit der Rute habe ich nen Fang fürs Leben gemacht... echt ein Sahneteil ........ würde sie mir wieder kaufen wenn ich eine bräuchte....


Axo.... mit deinen 40-60 metern wär ich vorsichtig.... auf die distanz ne pose zu beobachten ist net so mein ding.... meist sind bis 40 meter alles drinne und auch ausreichend.... alles was drüber geht, würde ich dir ne feeder empfehlen.... aber kauf dir erst mal ne Matchrute ... macht mehr spaß als mit feeder....

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## plattform7 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> http://www.fischen-und-jagen.de/cat...=1348&osCsid=536b6d74d148b2b7f411569242bfe816
> 
> ...
> 
> denke die ist im selben Preisrahmen wie die Nexave, jedoch um Längen besser !!!! ....


 
Die Preisklasse ist nicht die Selbe, die Nexave kriegt man schon für rund 80 Euro... Die Bob Nudd geht mehr in Richtung Technium, die auch ein Sahneteil ist  



Fr33 schrieb:


> Axo.... mit deinen 40-60 metern wär ich vorsichtig.... auf die distanz ne pose zu beobachten ist net so mein ding.... meist sind bis 40 meter alles drinne und auch ausreichend.... alles was drüber geht, würde ich dir ne feeder empfehlen.... aber kauf dir erst mal ne Matchrute ... macht mehr spaß als mit feeder....


 
Das stimmt allerdings vollkommen - wer schon mal versucht hat, einen Waggler auf 60 Meter Entfernung ´ne Zeit lang zu beobachten, der weiß, dass man davon Augenkrebs kriegt und für den Rest des Tages ein dämmliches Gesicht macht, weil man ständig den Fokus verliert :q ... Da ist eine Feeder um einiges komfortabler...


----------



## voice (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

mir ist es egal welche matche ich fische... solange browning drauf steht....
voice


----------



## Fr33 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

super posting voice ^^... nur der sinn bleibt mir verwehrt 

ich fische eine Rute nicht, weil eine bestimme marke drauf steht, sondern wähle sie nach persönlichen Bedrüfnissen aus .....

und ne Syntec Club Match mit ner Bob Nudd zu vergleichen, ist wie eier und stahl zu vergleichen.....

gruß

sascha

PS: nexave für 80€ ist ok.... aber leider entspricht die nicht meinen erwartungen ....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Also ich denke mal,dass 60m für ne matche nicht mehr edial ist.Erstmal ist der Waggler selbst mit spez. Brille nicht mehr gut zu erkennen und 2 ist es sehr schwierig auf diese Distanz immer genau den gleichen Platz zu treffen|kopfkratWürde eher zu ner Feeder raten


----------



## cossie (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hallo,

also mein budget liegt ca. bei 100/150€ .
Die Rute sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.. Zumal diese fast 50g leichter ist,als die NEXAVE. *staun*
Ich glaub das ist die richtige Rute für mich.Die 4.20m Version reicht glaub ich völlig aus.
Wie sieht es dann überhaupt mit der Schnurstärke und der Rolle aus?? Sollte ja vom Gewicht auch nicht alles all zu schwer sein..

Gruß Cossie
++++++++++++DANKE FÜR DIE ERSTEN ANTWORTEN VON EUCH++++++++++++


----------



## Fr33 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

servus....

die carboxy kannste echt blind kaufen... absolute sahne....

zur rolle..... ich fische sie mit ner 2500er stradic.... muss aber sagen, dass die langen matchruten recht kopflastig sind.... ich würde dir zu ner 4000er größe raten...... zudem kommste mit der größeren spule besser und weiter raus beim wurf....

ne stradic muss es net sein, aber ne Shimano Super GT-RA wäre klasse.... kampfbremse, doppelkurbel ... alles super...

als schnur sollte es eine sinkende matchschnur sein.... z.B Tubertini Navy Blue oder Browning Black Magic Sinking Line. bei den durchmessern sind beim matchangeln schnüre von 0,14-0,18mm angebracht.....aner alles MONO... geflochtene ist da nicht sinnvoll oder nötig.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## cossie (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hallo,
*@FR33 *welche Stardic? GTM oder FB?
Hat aber leider keinen Freilauf..
Muss ja nicht unbedingt sein.
Dacht mir schon das MONO besser ist und mehr wie 0,20 ist ja auch nicht drin.Du hast gemeint die sind Kopflastig ..was heisst das genau wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?? Das die Spitze nur runter hängt und wabbelig ist?

Gruß Cossie


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hey...

also schwabbelig ist die rute nicht.... mit kopflastig meine ich, dass die rute ihr gewicht nach vorn verlagert, wenn man sie am griff hält..... ist eine sache des längeren hebels.... umd das in den griff zu bekommen, nimmt man eine entsprechende Rolle.....

Also zu den rollen.... du wirfst da was durcheinander.... freilauf brauch hier keiner.... ich rede von einer kampfbremse.... das ist sowas wie eine 2. bremse, die man per hebel mit dem daumen schnell betätigen kann.... das kann bei dünnen schnüren sehr von vorteil sein.....

FB Modelle sind Kopfbremsen...... fürs matchen empfehle ich aber die RB = Heckbremsen Rollen.....

Ne stradic istn halt teuer und ich sehe da auch keinen sinn noch eine zu kaufen... die Shimano Super GT-RA/RB ist für dich das beste.....

Hast du schon erfahrung was matchangeln angeht ??

gruß

Sascha


----------



## cossie (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hallo,

nein habe noch keine großen Erfahrungen mit dem Matchen gemacht. Habe schon alles andere ausprobiert und wollte mich jetzt dem Matchangeln widmen.
Für sonstige Tips bzw. Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar|bla: .
Wie gesagt damit sollte ja auch nur in der Not auch mal ein größerer Fisch an Land gezogen werden.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

servus...

na macht ja nix. das mit den größeren fischen geht noch bis zu einem gewissen grad. Die hauptbeute ist eigentlich Weissfische, schleien und kleine Karpfen. Klar kannste mit glück und können auch nen 15pf. karpfen mit der match rausbekommen. ist aber nicht ideal...... 

ich sag dir aber gleich.... matchangeln ist teuer


----------



## plattform7 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Also, wie gesagt, die Bob Nudd kannste getrost kaufen, ist eine gute Rute, wie allerdings auch sehr viele anderen in dieser Preisklasse. Im Bereich von 130 Euro findet man schon einige angenehme Stöcke. Ich fische selbst wie gesagt mit einer Shimano Technium (ist auch in dieser Preisklasse).

Eine Stradic oder Super als Rolle ist sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt, nur eine 4000er würde ich da nicht nehmen, die halte ich eindeutig für zu überdimensioniert. Die neue Stradic 3000 GTM-RB ist ein Model mit etwas flacheren Spule, diese wäre optimal oder halt eine 2500er. Ich fischte anfangs selbst eine Stradic 2500 GTM-RA an der Matche, momentan habe ich dort eine RedArc 10401 (Matchausführung) drauf. Beide Rollen kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen und die Red kriegt man momentan auch sehr günstig. Ob Front- oder Heckbremse ist denke ich mal auch egal, es ist die Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks - ich komme mit beiden Typen gut klar beim Matchen.

Als Schnur sollteste nicht dicker als eine 0.18er gehen, sonst hast du ein Problem mit dem Schnurstopper bei den von dir beschriebenen Tiefen. Die Schnurstopper binde ich mir aus Zahnseide selbst. Vorteil ist dabei, dass sie sich sehr schön formen lassen als die aus der feinen Monoschnur und dabei immer noch sehr fein ausfallen und durch die feine Beringung durchrutschen. Ich habe die Erfarung gemacht, dass die Stopper aus feinem Monofil zwar ein wenig kleiner ausfallen, aber dafür an den Ringen für einen Augenblick hängenbleiben und man dadurch an Wurfweite verliert.

An meiner Technium mit der RedArc, bespult mit einer 0.16er Technium Schnur mit einem 0.14er Vorfach habe ich schon problemlos einige schöne Karpfen landen dürfen - also kein Problem, wenn ein etwas dickerer Fisch einsteigt.

Und noch mal zu deinen Wurfweiten: Matchen auf 70-80 Meter macht echt kein Sinn, das wirste nicht hinbekommen - Weiten um die 40 Meter stellen so die Grenze des sinnvollen dar. Alles was darüberhinaus geht ist das Spezialgebiet einer Feederrute.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hey...

ja die Stradic ist schon ne geile Rolle, aber für weniger Geld gibts vergleichbares. Wegen der Größe ist das halt auch ne Geschmackssache. Optisch ist mit ne 4000er auch zu groß, darum fische ich an der Carboxy ne 2500er. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass die rute darum auch etwas kopflastig wurde. Nicht tragisch, aber könnte noch bisi besser sein. Das haste aber bei jeder Rute. Ne 3000er Größe wäre super, jedoch gibts die in Deutschland nicht oder irre ich mich da ??
Ansonsten wie Plattform schon gesagt hatte, 40m ist grenze.... aber soweit muss man ja net umbedigt raus.... selbst an talsperren.
ne 18er mono ist eigentlich in der szene das max. was gefischt wird. meist sind es 14er oder 16er. Und die halten auch schon was aus... zudem feedert die rute extrem viel ab, sodass wenn du platz zum drillen hast auch große fische keine chance haben........
Die Carboxy wird bei Hegefischen gern von Spezis verwendet, soll was qualität verspricht gleich auf mit der shimano antares sein, und das ist ne schweine teure rute......
wie gesagt, die carboxy ist gerade im ausverkauf (keien sorge, E-Teile gibts bei Browning immer ..) und daher echt ne Bestellung wert.....
Hol dir erst mal ne Rute und dann kannste dich um ne Rolle kümmern....

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## plattform7 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ... Ne 3000er Größe wäre super, jedoch gibts die in Deutschland nicht oder irre ich mich da ??


 
Sie ist auf der deutschen Shimano-Seite unter Rollen gelistet, also sollte sie eigentlich auch in DE in die Läden kommen... Mal abwarten #h


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

ich guck immer beim HAV auf der page.... aber dien hatten die damals leider nicht.... ^^


----------



## plattform7 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich guck immer beim HAV auf der page.... aber dien hatten die damals leider nicht.... ^^


 
Habe noch mal nachgeschaut:
Die 3000er ist zwar nicht bei HAV online gelistet, ich habe aber ein Katalog samt Preisliste von HAV für 2007. Dort ist die Rolle drin und kostet 109 Euro...


----------



## Noob-Flyer (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Laut Shimano wiegt die 3000er nur 5 gr mehr als die 2500er und die 4000er wiegt ca. 100gr mehr als die beiden. Ich hatte die 3000er zwar noch nicht in der Hand, viel mehr als eine 2500er kann es aber nicht sein...
Die Balance wird sich bei den 5gr eh nicht viel verändern, aber den Katalogangaben kann man auch nicht immer trauen...


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

naja wenns 5 gr. unterschied ist, ist das nippes...... ich bin ja noch in einem andren forum gemeldet, dass auch mitglieder des Browning Team Bayerns beinhaltet.... die fischen an ihren 420er Matchruten ne 4000er Rolle, weil diese halt optimal zum ausbalancieren geeignet ist. ist halt ne geschmackssache.... mich stört die balance bei meiner 2500er rolle etwas... ist aber nicht tragisch...... für den neukauf würde ich aber auch ne größerer rolle nehmen....


----------



## plattform7 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Laut Shimano wiegt die 3000er nur 5 gr mehr als die 2500er und die 4000er wiegt ca. 100gr mehr als die beiden. Ich hatte die 3000er zwar noch nicht in der Hand, viel mehr als eine 2500er kann es aber nicht sein...
> Die Balance wird sich bei den 5gr eh nicht viel verändern, aber den Katalogangaben kann man auch nicht immer trauen...


 
Jup, da haste Recht, es wird wenig bis gar nichts brigen... Ich habe in meinen Überlegungen einfach ungefähr das Mittelgewicht zwischen einer 2500er und einer 4000er angenommen. Eine 3000er wird demnach "nur" eine 2500er mit abgeflachten Spule sein.

Und übrigens, sollte man vielleicht zu der besseren Balance auch mal versuchen, ein wenig Gewicht in die Abschlusskappe einzuarbeiten. Ist denke ich mal sinnvoller, als eine überdimensioniere Rolle dran zu schrauben...


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

das ist ja das problem der Carboxy.... die rute hat einen mangel... und genau den sprichst du an.... es gibt keine abschlusskappe..... das ist ein ganzer korkgriff und am ende ein aufkleber drauf.... haben sich schon viele beschwert... 

werd halt mal mit ner aufsteckkappe usw. probieren was sich machen lässt........ eventuell eine seperate abschlusskappe kaufen und daran montieren.....

ansonsten eine der besten matchruten die je gebaut wurde.... ist halt ne weltmeisterrute die auch nicht jeder hat


----------



## Hawk321 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Wenn wir schon mal beim Thema sind ich suche auch eine neue Match, dachte an die von Bob Nudd aber nun las ich die Werbung von der Sportex das die auch für dickere Karpen top sei. Schon mall getestet? Sollte 3,90m lang sein und min 13 Ringe haben Preis ist egal. Bei CMW gibt es eine als Custom Made nur leider weit über 4 m, ist mir zu lang.


----------



## moped (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

N'Abend,

ich fisch seit etwa eineinhalb Jahren die FOX Barbel Float mit 3,90! Die ist sehr leicht und trotzdem eine etwas robustere Matchrute, genau mein Fall! Die hält auch mal nen mittelmäßigen Karpfen von Hindernissen weg (8 Pfund ist der bisher schwerste drauf!).

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

@ hawk

suchst du geziehlt nach ner "Carp" Match, oder eine matchrute die auch mal einen "Überraschungskarpfen" aushält ???
Länge zw. 3,90 und 4,20 gibt sic h nicht viel.... sind aber beides top längen.

gruß

Sascha


----------



## cossie (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hallo,

ich weiss, dass dies nicht gerade billig ist..
aber ich investiere es gern#6 
Ich denk mal das ich mir die BROWNING CARBOXY BOB NUDD MATCH kaufen werde.
Sie scheint von der Verarbeitung auch noch um einiges besser zu sein als die NAXAVE.
Die passende Rolle dazu kann ich mir immer noch kaufen.

Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage zu den Montagen..
wird da beim matchen einiges anders gemacht oder ist das alles das Selbe?Wenn es Unterschiede geben sollte,dann können ja auch Skizzen gepostet werden:q 

Gruß Cossie


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

cossi haste icq ???

adde mich dochmal ^^.....denn ich merke das kann man mit einzelpostings nicht lösen....

matchmontagen gibts leider viele, davon sind einige aber echt grausam....^^

ich hab 2 die gehn eigentlich immer....

gruß

sascha


----------



## Green Highlander (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Macht Euch nicht zuviel Gedanken um "zu grosse" Fische. Mit ein wenig Glueck und viel Gefuehl kann man mit der feinsten Rute auch kraeftige Fische fangen.

OK OK Ihr habt es gewollt: 
Habe mal mit ner Match Winter (Lieferant giebt es wohl  nich mehr) war ne ultraleichte Telematchrute nen 7 pfuender Gras gefangen. Auf ne einzelne Made. Zurueckgesetzt - neu ausgeworfen und nen 9 pfuender am Haken und gelandet. Jeder der mal Grasis am Haken hatte weiss was die Kerle anstellen koennen. Ich habe halt so vorsichtoig gedrillt dass die beiden gar nicht wussten dass sie im Kescher waren! Hindernissee? Wasserpflanzen? Das war unser Prtivatteich und beide Fische sind voll ins Kraut gezogen. Kamen beide mit dem Krautbatzen in den Kescher! Schnur 0,14mm damals 1,4 kg Tragkraft und ich war 14 Jahre und der Haken war natuerlich Groesse 14.

Warum ich das erzaehle? Erstens natuerlich war die Gelegenheit klasse nach so vielen Jahren dies rauszulassen aber nein.... denkt nicht an den groessmoeglichen Fisch wenn Ihr angeln geht. Es soll Spass machen und dazu sollt Ihr das Geraet abstimmen. Nicht zu schwach natuerlich aber eben passend. Bemerkungen wie einen 10 pfuender packt die auch sind da nicht so wichtig. Ein Universalgeraet gibbet et nich und wenn Du einen groesseren Fisch verlieren solltest wird der auch keine Problem haben mit dem kleinen Haken un der duennen Schnur.


----------



## Hawk321 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

@Fr33

ich suche ne Match die nen Karpfen aushält

@crossi

schau mal bei den Montagten nach, da hab ich ne Skizze gepostet die relativ einfach ist. Grundsätlich ist das Matchfischen ganz anders als die klassischen Laufposenmontagen.

Keine Wirbel und super dünne Schnüre, die Montagen sind gut und gerne mal 3,50 m und länger lang!



@all

egal welche Rute ich nun kaufen werde, erstmal nen Händler hier im Süden finden der die Dinger auch hat, alleine die Saisondaten....ab Mai darf man im Allgäu meistens erst wieder angeln :c


----------



## plattform7 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> ich suche ne Match die nen Karpfen aushält


 
Schaue dir mal die Shimano Beastmaster Carpfloat an. Die Rute habe ich selbst schon gefischt, eine sehr feinfühlige Matche, die auch bei kleinen Fischen Fun macht, aber auch mit den Karpfen spielend fertig wird. Habe die Rute leider verkauft, was ch inzwischen schon bereue. |rolleyes


----------



## cossie (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hallo,

*EIN FROHES NEUES JAHR WÜNSCH ICH EUCH ALLEN|wavey: *
Hat diese Shimano Beastmaster Carpfloat im Vergleich zur Browning Carboxy höhere Kraftreserven, was größere Fische an geht?
Ist die Shimano Rute schon wieder zu klobig was kleinere bis mittlere Fische angeht?

Gruß Cossie


----------



## Fr33 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

natürlich hat die carp match ( matchrute für karpfen) noch etwas mehr reserven.... aber das bringt auch nix, wenn du nur schnur mit2-3 kg tragkraft hast ^^.....

bleib bei der Carboxy ... echt ne gute wahl..... aber guck dass du mal bald bestellst... sonst ist das schnäppchen weg....


----------



## cossie (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hallo,

gut also dann bleibts dabei ^^.
Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich die Rute habe..

Gruß cossie


----------



## MrFloppy (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hi,
Auch ne wunderschöne und noch dazu sehr leichte Matchrute ist die Rössler 90 Match, eine Rute, die Byron vertreibt. Bei 4m05 wiegt sie grade mal 145g, und mit meiner 2500er Stradic FB harmoniert sie prima. Leider ist sie nicht ganz in deinem vorgegebenen Preisrahmen, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht: lieber 1 x was gescheites kaufen, als sich im Nachhinein wegen ein paar Euronen hin oder her zu ärgern. Schließlich fischt man sone Rute nicht nur 1 Saison, sondern über Jahre hinweg. 
Sicher gibts auch günstigere Ruten die qualitativ mindestens genauso gut sind wie die Rössler, aber für mich ist sie DIE Matchrute. 
Gruß und viel Spass beim Matchen ;-)


----------



## borchi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

ich würde Dir zwei Matchruten empfehlen:

Mosella Xedion: eine wirklich schöne Rute, liegt gut in der Hand und ist ein Allrounder. Liegt auch in einem preislich interessanten Bereich.

FAPS Ariens: ist ein Tick härter als die Xedion und auch etwas teurer. Ist aber für weite Entfernungen eine klasse Rute.


Zu dem Thema Schüre auf der Matchrute kann ich nur sagen: eine geflochtene geht gar nicht.. nutze eine monofile, sinkende Schnur der Sträke 0,16mm und dazu eine Schlagschnur der Stärke 0,20mm. Für Distanzen über 45m solltest Du Waggler um die 20Gramm nehmen, je mehr Wind und je tiefer, desto schwerer die Waggler.

Solltest Du Interesse an weiteren theoretischen Infos haben, dann gucke mal hier

www.champions-team.de


----------



## Barsch06 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Hallo #h

ich habe eine Match von Daiwa MFM 13W in 3,90m,und eine Rolle von Spro Red Arc Match, beides funktioniert sehr gut und bin voll zufrieden.

#:


----------



## xxcruiserxx (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

ich hab ne spiro rute, nämlich die balzer diabolo III spiro  10-30g wg, kann ich die als matchrute benutzen??


----------



## cossie (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Guten Tag,

so jetzt bin ich so gut wie eingerichtet.
Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch TIP'S für eine gute MONTAGE.
Diese sollte wenn möglich auch weiter zu werfen sein und keine Knoten bzw. Verhäderungen mit sich führen.
Gefischt wird im stehenden bis mäßig fließendem Gewässer.

MfG Cosssie


----------



## borchi (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*



cossie schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> so jetzt bin ich so gut wie eingerichtet.
> Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch TIP'S für eine gute MONTAGE.
> ...


 

gucke dazu mal unter www.fangplatz.de

dort werden Montagen gut dargestellt, gebe dort in die Suchfunktion Matchrute ein, und Du müsstest was finden.


----------



## cossie (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Guten Tag,

@borchi
dieser Link hat mir schon einige hilfreiche TIP'S in Sachen Montagen gebracht. Ich würde mich aber sehr gerne freuen, wenn mir jemand noch vielleicht SKIZZEN posten könnte..
Ich habe immer das Problem, dass ich zu 2/3 unerwünschte Verhäderungen habe..Bin mir deshalb nie sicher, ob nun alles richtig im Wasser ist und dann habe ich immer das böse Erwachen -->Knoten, die die Welt noch nie gesehen hat!!

MfG Cossie


----------



## plattform7 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Matchrute!!!*

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=2520819

SInd einige Threads dazu, wo ich auch schon ´ne Menge dazu geschrieben habe... Da findest Du eigentlich alle Infos #h


----------

